# Dr. Christopher lahr



## 15154 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been having terrible bowel, colon and rectal problems for over a year. I have been to every doctor I can think of. This week I am supposed to see Dr. lahr. I saw that some of you have heard of him. Has anybody actually seen him or had surgery with him?


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

What kind of doctor is he? Never heard of him before, but would like to know.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Kelly-that's great you're going to see Dr Lahr. I've never seen him (unfortunately) but I've read about him and he sounds terrific.Abigail--that link you just posted on a previous thread is a link from Dr Lahr's website and if you click on the "about us" link--I'll post it here--you can read about him. he wrote the book "shining light on constipation"good luck to both of you--I'll keep you--and all of us--in my prayers http://www.constipation.net/about.html?[/URL]


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you Annie7, that is a great website. I would love to be able to see Dr.Lahr.Thank you for your prayers. I always keep all my friends from ibsgroup board on my prayers.Blessings,Abi


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Kellybs,How was your apt. with Dr. Lahr? I'm curious to know if he will be able to help you.


----------



## 15154 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry it has takem me so long to get back to you guys. My appt. went great. I feel like i am finally getting some answers. He was the first doctor that fibally "got it"!! I am really considering surgery, but I am waiting on insurance approval which seems to be the story of my life lately!!!


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Kellybs,What kind of surgery are you having? What is your diagnosis? What are your symptoms? Can you share more of your condition and experience with Dr.Lahr with me please? Thank You!I have a rectal prolapse, a small bowel prolapse, chronic pain & C, emptying issues and so on......I'm trying for Botox first and thensurgery.Blessings,Abi


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Kelly if you could give us some more information about diagnosis, treatment, ect., that would be great.Also- how did you find Dr. Lahr? And how is his thinking of treating this problem different? Thanks


----------



## Suzannefeiler (Dec 4, 2007)

Email me


Kellybs said:


> Sorry it has takem me so long to get back to you guys. My appt. went great. I feel like i am finally getting some answers. He was the first doctor that fibally "got it"!! I am really considering surgery, but I am waiting on insurance approval which seems to be the story of my life lately!!!


Please let me know how it goes with dr. Lahr....I have prolapse. IBS C. And am trying to figure out best doctor to go to..does he work with UROGYNS?


----------

